# A Bottle



## pez (Feb 4, 2011)

I pulled out a 33-year-old lens from a closet and stuck it on my camera- never tried that 'till now for some reason, lol (28mm f2.8)  :


----------



## Davor (Feb 4, 2011)

very interesting, what is is in the bottle? Nice lens too, very sharp


----------



## pez (Feb 4, 2011)

Davor said:


> very interesting, what is is in the bottle? Nice lens too, very sharp


 Thanks- it's a spray paint treatment that was popular with antique dealers and such in this area back in the '80s. That lens (SMC Pentax M28mm) used to be an absolute fixture on my old MX film camera.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 4, 2011)

Was it an m ?
SMC Pentax-M 28mm F2.8 Lens Reviews - Pentax Lens Reviews & Pentax Lens Database

Ah, you already answered my question.


----------



## Edsport (Feb 5, 2011)

Cool...


----------



## KrisPhotographer (Feb 11, 2011)

Great picture, and 33 year old lens? liking the sound of that


----------

